# Fasttech Enquiry



## kbgvirus (22/3/16)

Hi Guys,

so about a month ago i placed my first order from fasttech, the order was shipped on the 10th of this month. The latest update on tracking is dispatched to ZA. Does it normally take this long for the package to appear as landed in SA, aswell is there a way to obtain a local tracking number?

Any info on this will be much appriciated


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/16)

When you order from Fasttech you order and wait anywhere from 1 to 3 months! You can go mad trying to track the parcel but in my experience you need to take a chill pill and wait 3 months.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kbgvirus (22/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> When you order from Fasttech you order and wait anywhere from 1 to 3 months! You can go mad trying to track the parcel but in my experience you need to take a chill pill and wait 3 months.


Thanks Rob, ill hang on for another few months


----------



## kimbo (22/3/16)

Hi

I saw last night on FT if you change the shipping to Global DHL it is about $1.5 more but they recon shipping will only be about ten days

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kbgvirus (22/3/16)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I saw last night on FT if you change the shipping to Global DHL it is about $1.5 more but they recon shipping will only be about ten days


Thanks, ill definitely look at that for my next order


----------



## kimbo (22/3/16)

Also many things are on the coupon code MAP
Think it is about 20% discount

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp (22/3/16)

I didn't know they shipped to SA. Last time I checked, SA wasn't listed under 'What countries does FastTech serve?' which lists 216 countries.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/16)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 48857
> 
> Also many things are on the coupon code MAP
> Think it is about 20% discount



Boggler... my DHL Global was $4,44. But let's see if it gets here quicker than 3 months!


----------



## kimbo (22/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Boggler... my DHL Global was $4,44. But let's see if it gets here quicker than 3 months!


lol mine was just one naRDA RDA. As i know you, you have all kinds of screw drivers and stuff


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/16)

kimbo said:


> lol mine was just one naRDA RDA. As i know you, you have all kinds of screw drivers and stuff



You must have hacked my account!  How did you know I had screwdrivers in my parcel?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## kimbo (22/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> You must have hacked my account!  How did you know I had screwdrivers in my parcel?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> You must have hacked my account!  How did you know I had screwdrivers in my parcel?


Because how do you not order screwdrivers from fasttech.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mildly.inked (22/3/16)

@kbgvirus, if you have an Android device go download *TrackChecker*. A member on this forum mentioned it somewhere (I forget who and which thread so can't give credit) but it checks the status of your order(s) automatically and notifies you of each status change. It obviously doesn't speed anything up but it's handy for monitoring your parcel's progress.

For interest sake, my Fasttech order has taken 1 month to be delivered to the Tshwane mail sorting hub (so it's been through customs already) which isn't too bad, didn't expect it to reach here before end of April/may sometime.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kbgvirus (22/3/16)

mildly.inked said:


> @kbgvirus, if you have an Android device go download *TrackChecker*. A member on this forum mentioned it somewhere (I forget who and which thread so can't give credit) but it checks the status of your order(s) automatically and notifies you of each status change. It obviously doesn't speed anything up but it's handy for monitoring your parcel's progress.
> 
> For interest sake, my Fasttech order has taken 1 month to be delivered to the Tshwane mail sorting hub (so it's been through customs already) which isn't too bad, didn't expect it to reach here before end of April/may sometime.


I have downloaded the app, however it seems my package still has not reached south africa


----------



## mildly.inked (22/3/16)

kbgvirus said:


> I have downloaded the app, however it seems my package still has not reached south africa



Ah ok cool, well it shouldn't be too long I reckon and at least it seems customs on this side has improved (mine took 5 days to get through customs which was shockingly quick for them lol), mine also shows 11 days from the last Chine status to the first SAPO status which is also quicker than I expected. Hopefully you get it soon!


----------



## kbgvirus (22/3/16)

mildly.inked said:


> Ah ok cool, well it shouldn't be too long I reckon and at least it seems customs on this side has improved (mine took 5 days to get through customs which was shockingly quick for them lol), mine also shows 11 days from the last Chine status to the first SAPO status which is also quicker than I expected. Hopefully you get it soon!


Thanks Mate, the last update was singapore on the 10th that it had left for ZA


----------



## mildly.inked (22/3/16)

kbgvirus said:


> Thanks Mate, the last update was singapore on the 10th that it had left for ZA



Should land any day now...

But it sucks, imagine it was as quick as a local order or a takealot.com order lol!


----------



## shabbar (22/3/16)

mildly.inked said:


> Should land any day now...
> 
> But it sucks, imagine it was as quick as a local order or a takealot.com order lol!



we can only imagine !


----------



## kbgvirus (22/3/16)

mildly.inked said:


> Should land any day now...
> 
> But it sucks, imagine it was as quick as a local order or a takealot.com order lol!


hopefully, i guess for the first time ordering its a bit worrying with the time it takes, but patience it will have to be

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo (22/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Boggler... my DHL Global was $4,44. But let's see if it gets here quicker than 3 months!


You can track your stuff here: http://webtrack.dhlglobalmail.com/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/3/16)

mildly.inked said:


> Should land any day now...
> 
> But it sucks, imagine it was as quick as a local order or a takealot.com order lol!


Takealot are insane. How they do it is amazing, I have had an order delivered in 3 hours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mildly.inked (22/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Takealot are insane. How they do it is amazing, I have had an order delivered in 3 hours.



Hahaha, same, it's almost like they had the guy parked down the road with your item even before you order it lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kbgvirus (7/4/16)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 48857
> 
> Also many things are on the coupon code MAP
> Think it is about 20% discount



Do you know how DHL global mail works, does it get delivered to your home address or post office?


----------



## WARMACHINE (7/4/16)

kbgvirus said:


> Do you know how DHL global mail works, does it get delivered to your home address or post office?


 They normally deliver to your physical address, once they have got payment for duties and VAT


----------



## kimbo (7/4/16)

kbgvirus said:


> Do you know how DHL global mail works, does it get delivered to your home address or post office?



I am still waiting for mine, i will let you know, but on the page it say sapo


----------



## kimbo (7/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> They normally deliver to your physical address, once they have got payment for duties and VAT


That is normal express DHL not Global DHL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kbgvirus (7/4/16)

kimbo said:


> I am still waiting for mine, i will let you know, but on the page it say sapo
> View attachment 50493


Thanks


----------



## spiv (5/9/16)

@kimbo Did you package ever arrive? Did you get it by normal post or was it a DHL guy that dropped it off?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (5/9/16)

spiv said:


> @kimbo Did you package ever arrive? Did you get it by normal post or was it a DHL guy that dropped it off?


Hi.

It sitting at customs, apparently they have quit a backlog. I did contact them and that is the story they gave me, PostNL seems to be the best at the moment, it it is just on our customs side that thing fall down


----------



## kimbo (5/9/16)

*PARCEL TRACKING RESULTS *

*Item Number: *RS569613094NL *was last scanned on: *2016-08-25* at *09:07
*Location last scanned: *JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
*Currently has status of: *To Customs
TRACKING
LINE TYPE DATE TIME BRANCH COMMENTS
1 To Customs 2016-08-25 09:07 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB) 
2 Incomming International 2016-08-22 07:35 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (5/9/16)

kimbo said:


> It sitting at customs, apparently they have quit a backlog.



4 months backlog? Have you made your peace with never getting the stuff?
My FastTech order hasn't shipped yet. Seriously considering cancelling it.


----------



## kimbo (5/9/16)

umm four months?


----------



## spiv (5/9/16)

I think that I may have gotten confused. It's an old thread, your messages were from April. 
I'm guessing that's a new order you made that's been at customs a few weeks maybe?


----------



## kimbo (5/9/16)

yes 

The April one also sat at customs for almost a month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (5/9/16)

And how was the post office getting it delivered to you? Relatively decent?
DHL Global Mail does in fact hand off to the post office. It seems as if they wash their hands of your shipment and leave it to customs and SAPO to do what they feel like doing. 
Can you still track it when it's with SAPO?


----------



## Raindance (5/9/16)

Yip, SAPO has a new mobile tracking app available. This is where I would type "You can find it here" if i knew how...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (5/9/16)

spiv said:


> And how was the post office getting it delivered to you? Relatively decent?
> DHL Global Mail does in fact hand off to the post office. It seems as if they wash their hands of your shipment and leave it to customs and SAPO to do what they feel like doing.
> Can you still track it when it's with SAPO?


Just use your intentional tracking number in the SAPO space http://www.parceltrack.co.za/ or https://www.17track.net/en they track it all the way from beginning to end, if you get an error for SAPO it just means it is not in the country yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (5/9/16)

Raindance said:


> Yip, SAPO has a new mobile tracking app available. This is where I would type "You can find it here" if i knew how...


Here`s a how to:
Highlight the text that you want to create the hyperlink for:



Click on the chain icon on the tool bar above the content block:


You can use the icon just to the right to remove a previous link.

Copy and paste your URL from the website page that you want to refer to in the space provided:



Click on the insert button:


You can check the link by using the "More Options..." and then the"Preview..." blue button to see if your link works/links to the right page.
Happy linking

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (5/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Here`s a how to:
> Highlight the text that you want to create the hyperlink for:
> View attachment 66324
> 
> ...


Very much appreciated, thank you! Will try it now.


----------



## Raindance (5/9/16)

Regarding Previously mentioned Post Office tracking app, I can now confidently type that you can find it here.

Thanks @Blu_Marlin

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## spiv (5/9/16)

Thanks everyone. 
My order is probably only going to ship this coming Monday so will keep an eye on it with all the tools you guys suggested. 
I wonder if I can go pick it up from the depot at ORT? I stay pretty close and went and got my Kickstarter edition Pebble from there when it was sent here.


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/9/16)

Yip.You can collect from JIMC.Once it cleared customs.You call them and ask if they have it with them and then drive there and collect.You will save about 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv (5/9/16)

Thanks @SAVapeGear! That's what I'll do. I'm too impatient for it to try make make its way all the way to Sandton.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/9/16)

spiv said:


> Thanks @SAVapeGear! That's what I'll do. I'm too impatient for it to try make make its way all the way to Sandton.


0119616000 and option 2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

